# eBi-gining of a new Shrimp Tank



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Just completed collecting what i needed to get back into shrimp tank. Although i bought these items as parts by parts, it's pretty much a complete Fluval Ebi tank, with the addition of the a 50w heater.

After much thought, i've decided that I will not be using the back ground and will be painting the back black. 

Planning on putting this up this weekend, so question 1; i have a nano tank that's been running for almost a year now (see signature below), i had nothing in but plants. If i move all the substrate and top it off with the new and re-plant all the plants to my Ebi including the nano filter, would that make it instant cycled? I'm also moving quite a few plants from my big tank. as for co2 still debating, i'm thinking of making this as low maintenance as possible.

Question 2; I also have the 2213 that i can move to this tank from my 46G tank, my dilemma is i want to keep the top cover of the tank, but then how do u fit in the in/outtake tubes of the filter?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

lemuj said:


> Planning on putting this up this weekend, so question 1; i have a nano tank that's been running for almost a year now (see signature below), i had nothing in but plants. If i move all the substrate and top it off with the new and re-plant all the plants to my Ebi including the nano filter, would that make it instant cycled? I'm also moving quite a few plants from my big tank. as for co2 still debating, i'm thinking of making this as low maintenance as possible.


No, although if you transfer over the filter or squeeze out the filter sponge then you speed up the process by quite a bit.



lemuj said:


> Question 2; I also have the 2213 that i can move to this tank from my 46G tank, my dilemma is i want to keep the top cover of the tank, but then how do u fit in the in/outtake tubes of the filter?


Is it completely sealed on the top?


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

splur said:


> Is it completely sealed on the top?


no its not but the space only allows a power cord or airline to pass through... Hoping someone could tell me if these tops can be drilled or maybe cut and who can do it for me...


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

lemuj said:


> no its not but the space only allows a power cord or airline to pass through... Hoping someone could tell me if these tops can be drilled or maybe cut and who can do it for me...


i believe the glass top is tempered as the same for most of fluvals products. i wouldnt drill it. if you want to use the 2213 take the lid off. plants would grow better and shrimps dont tend to jump lol.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

default said:


> i believe the glass top is tempered as the same for most of fluvals products. i wouldnt drill it. if you want to use the 2213 take the lid off. plants would grow better and shrimps dont tend to jump lol.


darn it...i'm not worried about the shrimps jumping out neither the plants growth, but i have two kids 7 and 2, and this tank will be in a living room, i had barbie scuba diving the last time i forgot to close the lid on my 46g tank...apparantly barbie was flying and decided she wants to jump in the water.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

lemuj said:


> darn it...i'm not worried about the shrimps jumping out neither the plants growth, but i have two kids 7 and 2, and this tank will be in a living room, i had barbie scuba diving the last time i forgot to close the lid on my 46g tank...apparantly barbie was flying and decided she wants to jump in the water.


haha! that would make more sense, however for my ebi i have wires and co2 tubing going through the back so i lifted the cover on an angle. its higher in the back then it is in the front, however dosent seem to make it less attractive. the ehiem tubing should level the top the same as my wires, the plants grow fine and the cover still serves its purpose.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

started this tank beginning of January. I did the dry start to let some of my HC grow a little bit... I should be flooding it on Family day long weekend. Although HC didn't seem to grow that much, but it has rooted since which is good.


----------

